# journeyman wireman....looking for work? read



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

aktrapper said:


> I just left a contractor...heading to work for a utility. the contractor owner said they need 5 good journeyman to keep up. Especially a service electrician or two. it was an ok deal....paid foreman scale. they are looking for guys that want to relocate indefinitly to juneau. Ak.
> They expect a lot from their guys. this is thru local ibew contract. no men on the books. I left on good terms...told em i would ask round. Good deal for single guys. pm me for details.


If I was 30 years younger and single I'd be all over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

What is scale in Alaska if you don't mind?


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

It aint too shabby 38.02 / hr j man wireman...foreman 41 and change.
An awesome 8.90/ hr for pension as well as h&w.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

How does that compare with down in america?


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

aktrapper said:


> How does that compare with down in america?


 In California scales start around$35 up to $56 in the bay area.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Oh wow. We also have a high cost of living. so double wow.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm suprised the scale's not higher in AK. do they pay the same for oil/pipeline work or do they get some kinda hazard pay ?


----------



## J_Captain (Jul 14, 2013)

The oil pipeline is on a different agreement that is a lower scale. But you get more hours and have no living expenses. I've been there. But I prefer staying in town (Anchorage). I have no interest in relocating to Juneau but would rather relocate the state Capitol to Anchorage. A lot of money is wasted keeping the Capitol in Juneau, in my opinion. We should put it to a population vote.


----------

